
Resolve your conflicts directly from GitHub's UI - mfocaraccio
https://remergr.io?ref=me
======
nikolay
This tool is probably the most expensive GitHub-related tool there is!
$9/private repo, wow!

Not to mention the buggy button - often I see 2-3 instances one after another!

